

Microsoft says Android is not free - adambyrtek
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1733713/microsoft-android-free?WT.rss_f=News&WT.rss_a=Microsoft+says+Android+is+not+free

======
adambyrtek
It somehow reminds me of their old strategy towards Linux. Microsoft claimed
that a research (sponsored by them) had proven that Linux is not free, but
more expensive than Windows, when you calculate the TCO (Total Cost of
Ownership) according to a certain methodology.

